# 2021, It's time to get out into the woods.



## davyg (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the first sighting from you folks. I've b planning a 2 week trip from Myrtle Beach to my home town in Maryland. I'm ready to pull the trigger on my trip as soon as they start to pop. Been training my eyes for months now with






this little pair, just off to the side of my computer screen. I'm ready to roll


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

We will keep you updated so keep checking in. Good luck...


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

I used to live in MD and still have friends who keep me posted as to when the morels start, and then get going strong. I still go to the Shenandoah area every year. (except last years Covid issue) In the Piedmont ( DC and Baltimore areas). Morels start going in mid April and about a week later 4/21-4/25 for fair to good numbers in the lower Shenandoah areas and get going strong about a week later. The dates varied by no more than a few days in my 25 years of strict record keeping, with scale verified weights and/or individual quantities for early results . What town or area do you go to? oftensoeonwwill post their earyfinds but these are those who reaaly know where to go to get the earlisest or close to earliest morels every year.It won't show when the average or even pretty good morel hunter will find more than a few, if that. It is an indication that better finds are close at hand.


----------



## davyg (Apr 18, 2014)

When I go, it's usually in Frederick and Loudoun Counties or over near Mt. Weather. The latter is quite a hike to the mother lode. I'm looking forward to the hunt.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi,
One of my prior favorite spots was not too far from Mt. Weather. It was near Sky Meadows state park. I no longer go there since the Ash trees there were all killed by the Emerald Ash borer. We used ot hunt soemspots off of Rt 7 but no longer do so. We used to stay in Front Royal but now we stay close to Luray. It's too long a long drive to the area you hunt. There are many good spots much closer to Luray. Good luck.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m ready to start finding them. Couple more weeks. Can’t wait for some fresh fried up morels and wild turkey nuggets 🤤


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Saw my first report from western MD! Serious morel hunter found a few very small black morels 3/22. I saw a photo with a dated receipt in the background. It's still weeks too early for most but they are out there now in at least a few places.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Checked a spot I found some last year in early April and nothing yet. Maybe next week.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Yellows are up in Montgomery County. Still just a few, and small- but they are up.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Checked a spot in northern moco this afternoon. Didn’t look real hard wind picked up and snow started and didn’t feel like shroom weather lol. Be out Monday to check a couple spots.


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Going to check out a few spots mid week coming up in western md. Weather might be good.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

So hopeful today in Baltimore county but nothing. No real growth on the ground, zero fiddle heads but I spied my first mayapple so that got me excited.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Went for a walk today it was nice out. Still seems early here in Carroll Co. the poplars are just starting to show a tinge of green. Did not see any mayapples up and just one fern with any fiddle heads. Ground temps were between 48-51 and still seemed moist but the leaf litter was dry. The forecast for rain later this week and more constancy in temperature should help get things going soon.. good luck to all..


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Check a spot today in PG nothing yet.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

10/4. I was going to check a couple spots tomorrow but everything I’m seeing round here is still looking early. Hoping this rain end of the week will get things to where we need em!
**Also those ferns are not fiddles, at least the edible ones aka ostrich ferns. The stem should be concave, looks like a rib of celery going down into the plant. Saw these on Easter growing outta the pachysandra!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

No that is not an ostrich fern thanks for clarifying that...


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

First find of the year


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Green Stone said:


> First find of the year
> View attachment 37425
> View attachment 37425
> View attachment 37425


Nice ! That in your garden ?


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Nice ! That in your garden ?


No that’s in the woods. East facing steep slope. Near Catoctin Mountain at 1,100-1,200ft.


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Green Stone said:


> No that’s in the woods. East facing steep slope. Near Catoctin Mountain at 1,100-1,200ft.


Awesome to see. I’m not to far from there so happy to know there are some sightings


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven’t had a chance to get out much been busy with work. Did take a walk today lucky to find a couple. Looks like things are starting.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> Haven’t had a chance to get out much been busy with work. Did take a walk today lucky to find a couple. Looks like things are starting.


Where abouts? County?


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Found two more just now, one is the same from yesterday, one broke by the dog.... or human... northern Frederick county. Looks like the warmest, clearest and sunniest spot at the top of a steep east facing slope.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Where abouts? County?


Frederick Co. 2 different spots the black one higher elevation and the white one lower


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Green Stone said:


> Found two more just now, one is the same from yesterday, one broke by the dog.... or human... northern Frederick county. Looks like the warmest, clearest and sunniest spot at the top of a steep east facing slope
> 
> View attachment 37441


Looks like you’re in the right area. May be really good here in a few days. Nice finds. 👍🏻


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

First little grey of the year for me. This is in Baltimore county.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Found a few more today in the same area. Watching 7 grays grow, total as of now, seem to be doing well with the conditions. The first we found have doubled in size. Checked other areas that have had early grays in the past and did not find any.


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Green Stone said:


> No that’s in the woods. East facing steep slope. Near Catoctin Mountain at 1,100-1,200ft.


Hey, that's where I hunt!!


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Found some blacks and whites/yellows in western Maryland today. Only 12 but most were decent sized ones.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found this today. Seems really early for a yellow one but what do I know 😂. Also found a bunch of small white ones in this area. Checked another spot and found a few black ones. Seems like they came up later in that area this year. Never know what to expect just have to keep on hunting see what Mother Nature gives up.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Today's finds


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice! Did a quick walk today in a new area and nothing. Hopefully bu the end of the week I’ll start finding some getting frustrated lol.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Nice! Did a quick walk today in a new area and nothing. Hopefully bu the end of the week I’ll start finding some getting frustrated lol.


Seems like they are a little behind this year compared to last. You will find them soon I’m sure. Good luck!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Nice! Did a quick walk today in a new area and nothing. Hopefully bu the end of the week I’ll start finding some getting frustrated lol.


There coming. This was after hours of searching, fyi. I brought my 15 y/o son and spent time showing him what's growing now, how to identify trees, and very importantly, how to try and avoid walking face first into spider webs. It's just nice to be outside 😌


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Found 45 more today, mainly blacks... about 4 whites/yellows. But blacks were definitely a nice thing to find. Assuming all will be up in about 2 days.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

pollackeee said:


> There coming. This was after hours of searching, fyi. I brought my 15 y/o son and spent time showing him what's growing now, how to identify trees, and very importantly, how to try and avoid walking face first into spider webs. It's just nice to be outside 😌


*They're


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

I need to be more strategic with my timing for signing on here — it makes me want to drop what I’m doing and go hit the woods immediately... great pics everyone! Just curious as to where folks have been seeing their firsts in terms of trees and I know it can differ given the region but, are you all hunting poplars for blacks and elm/ash for yellows? I usually see greys in the same environments as yellows but can’t say there’s one particular tree that will fruit greys only. Found our first on Sunday but it was in a spot that tends to pop later on, even though we were going full bore by this time last year... definitely a week or two later this spring it seems. Can’t find em if you don’t look!
PS - This is a full size chap stick...


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Fowlkiller said:


> I need to be more strategic with my timing for signing on here — it makes me want to drop what I’m doing and go hit the woods immediately... great pics everyone! Just curious as to where folks have been seeing their firsts in terms of trees and I know it can differ given the region but, are you all hunting poplars for blacks and elm/ash for yellows? I usually see greys in the same environments as yellows but can’t say there’s one particular tree that will fruit greys only. Found our first on Sunday but it was in a spot that tends to pop later on, even though we were going full bore by this time last year... definitely a week or two later this spring it seems. Can’t find em if you don’t look!
> PS - This is a full size chap stick...
> View attachment 37662


I’ve found a few whites/yellows and a decent amount of blacks at one location and it’s a ton of poplar trees.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

KotaG said:


> I’ve found a few whites/yellows and a decent amount of blacks at one location and it’s a ton of poplar trees.


You’re out in the western part of the state right Kota? Like far west in the plateau area or blue ridge?


----------



## KotaG (Mar 31, 2020)

Fowlkiller said:


> You’re out in the western part of the state right Kota? Like far west in the plateau area or blue ridge?


I’m about 20 mins west of Hagerstown area.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice haul. Check two spots today I found some last year and nothing yet. One spot in PG other in MoCo.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Yesterday checked the same spots I did a week ago ground temperatures were up about 3 degrees on average and more signs of life but no morels. It’s nice to see some finds on here but now I’m worried I need my eyes checked. Also why do the the finds seem to be more West and not mostly blacks I would think you guys would be finding. It’s still early and there’s always hope. Good luck to all


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Yesterday checked the same spots I did a week ago ground temperatures were up about 3 degrees on average and more signs of life but no morels. It’s nice to see some finds on here but now I’m worried I need my eyes checked. Also why do the the finds seem to be more West and not mostly blacks I would think you guys would be finding. It’s still early and there’s always hope. Good luck to all


Hello Redfred good to hear from you. Good question my theory is the early black ones in my area I believe the frost may have got some. Found quite a few black ones past few days but also came across the first half free today which normally means the black ones are about done. Idk every year is different but think this year wasn’t as good for black ones as past years. Keep on keeping on see what happens. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Fowlkiller said:


> I need to be more strategic with my timing for signing on here — it makes me want to drop what I’m doing and go hit the woods immediately... great pics everyone! Just curious as to where folks have been seeing their firsts in terms of trees and I know it can differ given the region but, are you all hunting poplars for blacks and elm/ash for yellows? I usually see greys in the same environments as yellows but can’t say there’s one particular tree that will fruit greys only. Found our first on Sunday but it was in a spot that tends to pop later on, even though we were going full bore by this time last year... definitely a week or two later this spring it seems. Can’t find em if you don’t look!
> PS - This is a full size chap stick...
> View attachment 37662


Fowlkiller all of the black ones I have found around poplars. The white and yellow have been areas with sycamores, poplars or dead ash trees. Not many elm trees where I hunt. But if you can find them they normally produce as well. All my finds have been in Frederick Co so far which is my main area to hunt. Good luck to you


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice haul!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

KotaG said:


> Found 45 more today, mainly blacks... about 4 whites/yellows. But blacks were definitely a nice thing to find. Assuming all will be up in about 2 days.


Nice find !


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Check a spot in PG and Moco I found some last year and nothing. My phone didn’t refresh the page and double posted. Not sure how to delete post just see option to edit on phone.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

pollackeee said:


> There coming. This was after hours of searching, fyi. I brought my 15 y/o son and spent time showing him what's growing now, how to identify trees, and very importantly, how to try and avoid walking face first into spider webs. It's just nice to be outside 😌


Oh! I genuinely hate walking into those spider webs. Especially the ones spun by those woods spiders! It feel like they're made of steel wire and coated with super glue! Can't get rid of the damned things!


----------



## Jaeta (May 1, 2019)

My biggest haul by far! They are definitely coming up!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jaeta said:


> My biggest haul by far! They are definitely coming up!
> View attachment 37712


nice haul.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Went out for a couple hours today and I can report the same — they’re coming on. Found about 30, two elm and an ash. Heading to Charlottesville for the weekend, near Crozet. Hoping things are full bore down yonder. Start your engines folks, game on. 
























Can’t find em on the couch!!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Jaeta said:


> My biggest haul by far! They are definitely coming up!
> View attachment 37712


Wow! Nice!! I got 3 Today but my 8 year old caught a branch to the face and had to call it quits.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Put in some miles today and got rewarded. Bunch of the ones I left earlier disappeared but still managed to find some. Hit quite a few other spots seem to be popping everywhere slowly but surely. Left quite a few to grow where I could


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice haul kbshroom. Spent about 3 hours searching today in pg and nothing. Hit a spot i found them last year on this date. Hopfully start finding them soon.


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Jaeta said:


> My biggest haul by far! They are definitely coming up!
> View attachment 37712





Kbshroom said:


> Put in some miles today and got rewarded. Bunch of the ones I left earlier disappeared but still managed to find some. Hit quite a few other spots seem to be popping everywhere slowly but surely. Left quite a few to grow where I could
> View attachment 37720
> View attachment 37721


Nice KB! Got some hammers in there.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Just 2 little ones I saw today. I will go back in a few days and check them and hope for more...


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

VA was tough, they were few and far Got back and went to check a spot and found a nice flush of blondes under an elm. South slope in the celladine.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

I traveled to Catoctin and bombed out. Nothing, I was sad but that's how it goes. It seems a slow year all over. I did see lots of nettles, Virginia Bluebell, mustard garlic, mayapples, Jack in the pulpit,  Everything BUT morels. 😒


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I just had 2 hours yesterday to look and saw only 2 and left them to grow.. Today I decided the first one I see I'm cutting. That one was little and baking in the sun so no big loss.. 4 hours later and just had 7, enough for a taste. I hope things will get better soon. I did see something rare today a Piebald deer I hope it brings me luck..


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I went early today to beat the wind and the rain to check the 2 I left Sunday. They did not do much in 3 days but they were still there and a few more had popped up. In most years I find a lot of Tulip morels and had not seen many this year until today. I found a bunch of them all close together great eye test... It's been strange so far this year will see what happens .....good luck to all ...


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> I went early today to beat the wind and the rain to check the 2 I left Sunday. They did not do much in 3 days but they were still there and a few more had popped up. In most years I find a lot of Tulip morels and had not seen many this year until today. I found a bunch of them all close together great eye test... It's been strange so far this year will see what happens .....good luck to all ...
> View attachment 38106
> View attachment 38107
> View attachment 38108
> View attachment 38109


Way to go! Gives me hope. I'm not having a lot of luck this year. Found 1 sad looking grey yesterday after spending hours nose to ground.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice finds Redfred.
I just can’t seem to find any this year. Spots that produced last year nothing so far. This is only my second year was last year a banner year for them ? Couple spots I picked 50 plus out of last year seems odd nothing at them this year from what Iv read. Keep on spending some time looking hopfully I’ll eventually stumble into some lol


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Way to go! Gives me hope. I'm not having a lot of luck this year. Found 1 sad looking grey yesterday after spending hours nose to ground.





Hesseltine32 said:


> Nice finds Redfred.
> I just can’t seem to find any this year. Spots that produced last year nothing so far. This is only my second year was last year a banner year for them ? Couple spots I picked 50 plus out of last year seems odd nothing at them this year from what Iv read. Keep on spending some time looking hopfully I’ll eventually stumble into some lol


Last year was a good year and I hate to say this year may not be as good. Ever year is different but there will always be some out there to be found.. Remember it's just a big kid Easter egg hunt and sometimes mother nature just does not hide as many eggs. Timing seems to be an issue this year and I'm ( or let's say we) are trying to figure it out. Until today everything was far apart . Last year I may have found 12 this year it may only be 1 see. This could change...There is still time and always hope...Best of luck to all..


----------



## peribonca (Apr 21, 2016)

Only found one small grey in a spot that produced hundreds last year (southern Baltimore). Still early I think... Everything seems 10 days behind schedule


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

3 hours and 3 morels not a great day. At least they were fresh. I hope it's still early and I guess time will tell. I was wondering if anyone else was feeling the same frustration I'm having with the damn cicada mud huts. They seem to be everywhere and are another eye distraction I don't need. It makes me wonder too do they have impact on the morels. This will be the 4th visitation of cicada in my life but the first as a morel hunter. Maybe a long time hunter can answer that. Best of luck....


----------



## Dmas (Apr 22, 2021)

Ground temps have been to cold just about everywhere around me and where they're warm enough it's too dry. Hoping after this next week things will warm up and we'll get some rain. If we don't get rain i think it'll be a couple weeks before it's warm enough around the creek beds to start seeing them there


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> Last year was a good year and I hate to say this year may not be as good. Ever year is different but there will always be some out there to be found.. Remember it's just a big kid Easter egg hunt and sometimes mother nature just does not hide as many eggs. Timing seems to be an issue this year and I'm ( or let's say we) are trying to figure it out. Until today everything was far apart . Last year I may have found 12 this year it may only be 1 see. This could change...There is still time and always hope...Best of luck to all..
> View attachment 38111


I see at least two in this picture!!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Pesto Gnocchi with morels


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Pesto Gnocchi with morels
> View attachment 38163


Yummy!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Well hit a spot I found a bunch beginning of May last year about 4 days ago. They were up already but still small so I left them to grow. With the cold weather I was kind of concerned checked back this afternoon. There were more and the ones I left definitely grew. Problem is they were struggling due to the cold weather and wind. Some were drying out already and some were damaged from the cold. Picked what I could better than nothing and hope that maybe another batch will appear with some rain and warmer temps. First pic is from a turkey hunting spot this morning


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

redfred said:


> Last year was a good year and I hate to say this year may not be as good. Ever year is different but there will always be some out there to be found.. Remember it's just a big kid Easter egg hunt and sometimes mother nature just does not hide as many eggs. Timing seems to be an issue this year and I'm ( or let's say we) are trying to figure it out. Until today everything was far apart . Last year I may have found 12 this year it may only be 1 see. This could change...There is still time and always hope...Best of luck to all..
> View attachment 38111


Well as usual I don’t know what’s going on this year. Some spots early and some late. While some produced the same others were spotty at best and yet other areas none at all. Definitely still time so I will just keep on checking as much as I can and hope for the best. Best of luck to all!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Found a few today but they were really dehydrated and damaged from that last cold snap. I'm hoping after some rain we will see some more popping up. The last pic was the worst off.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Found a few today but they were really dehydrated and damaged from that last cold snap. I'm hoping after some rain we will see some more popping up. The last pic was the worst off.
> View attachment 38204
> View attachment 38205
> View attachment 38204
> ...


Nice finds! Most of my recent finds have been the same way. Good news a little soak in some water and they are good to go. And I agree hopefully there are more yet to pop.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I did manage to get out a bit Saturday and find a few. Most took a lot of eye work but at least some were close together for a change. We got some needed rain but we don't need the 80 degree temps that seem to be headed our way. Good luck....


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Found a couple dozen in central MD today- and that's just from two trees. Been a slow pick for me this season. No spot has gone truly wild and a lot of my "great" spots have produced nothing at all. Need one more good soaking rain in the next week or it's going to be over.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Little grays and blacks from 2 days ago. Have about 25 we left to watch. Checked today all doin well and grew in the 2 days. Found some more grays and blacks that were similar to the others from 2 days ago today. Left them all again today because they looked good and seemed like they could go a little while longer and get bigger. Going to check them tomorrow after the heat and see how they held up. Also found a large flush of half frees today.


----------



## Green Stone (Apr 7, 2019)

Half frees found this evening. These were in the same area as the grays and blacks we’ve been watching. We found a couple half frees 2 days ago some of which were already dry but all of these were in that same area. These were all in heavy leaf litter and were probably there at the time but just not large enough to poke out through the leaves. The half frees seem to grow much faster and decay right away, there were many more we left because they were too far gone.


----------



## peribonca (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone think the emerging cicadas from Brood X could be affecting the morel season this year in Maryland?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

peribonca said:


> Anyone think the emerging cicadas from Brood X could be affecting the morel season this year in Maryland?


I was wondering about that myself. I don’t think it can help in anyway... this heat coming is not going to help and some rain would not hurt...


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> I was wondering about that myself. I don’t think it can help in anyway... this heat coming is not going to help and some rain would not hurt...


Are we doomed??


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

pollackeee said:


> Are we doomed??


I guess I do sound like Gloomy Gus but there’s always hope.. If you can check spots do it soon because what is up now will not be helped by warmer temperatures. After that head for the cooler hill and deeper shade. I’m hearing a recurring theme on here “last year in the same spot I found 59 this year I found 8” this to me is telling to me. Then there’s summer mushrooms and many more spider webs to hit you in the face............... This message brought to you by Gloomy Gus kindly disregard..... best of luck to all


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

redfred said:


> I guess I do sound like Gloomy Gus but there’s always hope.. If you can check spots do it soon because what is up now will not be helped by warmer temperatures. After that head for the cooler hill and deeper shade. I’m hearing a recurring theme on here “last year in the same spot I found 59 this year I found 8” this to me is telling .Then there’s summer mushrooms and many more spider webs to hit you in the face............... This message brought to you by Gloomy Gus kindly disregard..... best of luck to all


----------



## Dmas (Apr 22, 2021)

Most ground temps never got high enough around me to produce anything. I'm hoping warmer temps this week finally result in soil temps high enough to produce some morels. I found one small morel a few weeks back before the cold snap but I'm hopeful most of them just haven't popped yet around me. Guess we'll see over the next week or two what comes!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Hit a usual spot this evening and found about 20. One really nice sized one. They were in pretty good shape compared to the last ones I've found. I'm about to do a rain dance or something. Mostly all are under tulip poplar trees from what I'm seeing. Bottom of Southern facing hills.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

redfred said:


> I guess I do sound like Gloomy Gus but there’s always hope.. If you can check spots do it soon because what is up now will not be helped by warmer temperatures. After that head for the cooler hill and deeper shade. I’m hearing a recurring theme on here “last year in the same spot I found 59 this year I found 8” this to me is telling to me. Then there’s summer mushrooms and many more spider webs to hit you in the face............... This message brought to you by Gloomy Gus kindly disregard..... best of luck to all


Hahaha!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

went out to 2 spots today the first is a late spot and the first time I checked there. I found 13 in a 8'x8' area the rest were spread out total of about 30 and most were fresh. The second spot I had been to 5 days ago and found about 20 some a few were fresh but most were drying out.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

I have only found 13 in the last 2 weeks, but this is my 1st year looking and hope to refine my skills for future harvests. All morels found have been real close to giant poplar trees in a creek bottom.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Sponge Eater said:


> I have only found 13 in the last 2 weeks, but this is my 1st year looking and hope to refine my skills for future harvests. All morels found have been real close to giant poplar trees in a creek bottom.


Welcome @Sponge Eater ! 13 finds for rookie year, Keep it Up! Look foward to some more reports! Fill them sacks Full!!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Finally ! Was starting to think I wouldn’t find any this year. Found some in a spot that I picked a ton of giants last year on May 10th. Will go back in a couple days and see if anymore pop up.


----------



## Dmas (Apr 22, 2021)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Finally ! Was starting to think I wouldn’t find any this year. Found some in a spot that I picked a ton of giants last year on May 10th. Will go back in a couple days and see if anymore pop up.


Where about are you located? Finally found my second in Damascus area. Was big but in pretty sad shape. Probably over a week old. In low lying area in southern facing side of a poplar. Soil temps all appear to pretty much be there (54F) but just need some rain i think for most areas around me. Hopefully next week they'll all pop!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Dmas said:


> Where about are you located? Finally found my second in Damascus area. Was big but in pretty sad shape. Probably over a week old. In low lying area in southern facing side of a poplar. Soil temps all appear to pretty much be there (54F) but just need some rain i think for most areas around me. Hopefully next week they'll all pop!


Found these near Brookville. Hopefully the rain we got will make some more pop. Had 1/2” at my house in Mt Airy on Thursday.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Found my biggest one of the year a few days ago. There were a couple other nice ones but none as big as this guy.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice big one!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey @Hesseltine32 or @Dmas has anyone tried the Gills Falls equestrian center? I don’t know how close it is to you and I’ve never been there but it’s always intrigued me.


----------



## Dmas (Apr 22, 2021)

redfred said:


> Hey @Hesseltine32 or @Dmas has anyone tried the Gills Falls equestrian center? I don’t know how close it is to you and I’ve never been there but it’s always intrigued me.


Never been there myself


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Kbshroom said:


> Found my biggest one of the year a few days ago. There were a couple other nice ones but none as big as this guy.
> View attachment 38860


That's a honker!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

redfred said:


> Hey @Hesseltine32 or @Dmas has anyone tried the Gills Falls equestrian center? I don’t know how close it is to you and I’ve never been there but it’s always intrigued me.


I have not and to be honest didn’t know it was there until looking it up.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I found about 20 today 6 were close together everything else was far apart. The ones in the deep shade were still fresh.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Picked a few more yesterday in a old apple orchard.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

With the cooler temps and rain do any of you think that some spots could produce a later batch ?


----------



## Dmas (Apr 22, 2021)

Hesseltine32 said:


> With the cooler temps and rain do any of you think that some spots could produce a later batch ?


That has been my hope but no evidence yet to back that up!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Found 3 big yellows this afternoon. At least they are big enough for a meal.


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Hesseltine32 said:


> Found 3 big yellows this afternoon. At least they are big enough for a meal.


Excellent finds!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Hesseltine32 said:


> With the cooler temps and rain do any of you think that some spots could produce a later batch ?


There is nothing like answering your own question.... you won’t know if you don’t go.... congrats....


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hesseltine32 said:


> With the cooler temps and rain do any of you think that some spots could produce a later batch ?

























Well.... I haven’t been able to get out since Wednesday of last week I have had been busy with work. But Sunday thru Wednesday I was finding them. Some in spots that are normally done by now. So there’s still hope. Just have to keep checking you never know unless you look. Good luck to all!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Rough condition, but I found my first Goliath.


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

pollackeee said:


> Rough condition, but I found my first Goliath.
> View attachment 39444


That’s a whopper there. They seem to go down hill quick. Nice find!


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Kbshroom said:


> View attachment 39438
> View attachment 39439
> View attachment 39440
> 
> Well.... I haven’t been able to get out since Wednesday of last week I have had been busy with work. But Sunday thru Wednesday I was finding them. Some in spots that are normally done by now. So there’s still hope. Just have to keep checking you never know unless you look. Good luck to all!


Nice haul some big ones in there too !


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

I found a large stem and my largest large morel that was on the decline (did not eat either) last Saturday, 8th. The morel broke up in my hoodie pocket. None since then and have been looking everyday. Knife for reference.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

I found 12 today most were past saving but 4 were ok. There is nothing worse then getting to the party to late.


----------



## Hesseltine32 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ugh sucks seein those giants gone bad.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Sponge Eater said:


> I found a large stem and my largest large morel that was on the decline (did not eat either) last Saturday, 8th. The morel broke up in my hoodie pocket. None since then and have been looking everyday. Knife for reference.
> View attachment 39546


Why, in God's name, would you put a morel in a hoodie pocket?! That pretty much guarantees that you will destroy it!


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> Why, in God's name, would you put a morel in a hoodie pocket?! That pretty much guarantees that you will destroy it!


I made the decision to not eat it and wanted to show it to my wife. It was falling apart as I picked it.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah, that happens. Too bad, man.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

Found 4 yesterday. One is gone, 2 are questionable (although i soaked them and plan on eating them) and 1 is perfect! is this the last of them?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Sponge Eater said:


> Found 4 yesterday. One is gone, 2 are questionable (although i soaked them and plan on eating them) and 1 is perfect! is this the last of them?
> View attachment 39778


I’m surprised you are still finding them at all. What part of the state are you in? Good luck.


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

redfred said:


> I’m surprised you are still finding them at all. What part of the state are you in? Good luck.


I live in South Central Carroll Co.. I found 3 more yesterday, all too far gone.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Sponge Eater said:


> I live in South Central Carroll Co.. I found 3 more yesterday, all too far gone.


Well hey neighbor, I,m in the 21784 zip and gave up about 9 days ago. I guess I should have been out there looking. Finding them even past time still gives you a spot to check next year....best of luck...


----------



## Sponge Eater (Apr 29, 2021)

redfred said:


> Well hey neighbor, I,m in the 21784 zip and gave up about 9 days ago. I guess I should have been out there looking. Finding them even past time still gives you a spot to check next year....best of luck...


No doubt neighbor, I am in 21784 also ! Small world. For my first year shroomin' I am excited for next year and it's great to be in the woods and have something else to do between deer seasons.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Sponge Eater said:


> No doubt neighbor, I am in 21784 also ! Small world. For my first year shroomin' I am excited for next year and it's great to be in the woods and have something else to do between deer seasons.


There’s a lot more mushrooms out there and most are a lot easier to spot then morels. They can keep you busy past deer season. A little bit of research and a walk in the woods you may surprise yourself. After all any day in the woods is a good day.


----------



## Dmas (Apr 22, 2021)

What is the soil typically like where you find morels? I hear they don't like clay and prefer sandy soils but a the soil around me is primarily clay and gravel.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Dmas said:


> What is the soil typically like where you find morels? I hear they don't like clay and prefer sandy soils but a the soil around me is primarily clay and gravel.


I’ve found morels in all kinds of soils. This year with all the “mud huts” provide by the cicadas it was interesting to see how the soils changed while walking threw the woods. I have noticed that the better the soil (usually more loamy) the bigger the morels. Best of luck..


----------

